# Tampa Area



## jgrimball (Mar 17, 2005)

Ninja Vanish and I are thinking about heading down to Tampa, FL this summer to buy some smokes. We were wondering if anyone around that area would like to get together for a herf? We were thinking around early July. Anybody?


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

hey may be we can make it another Florida herf. What you think radar?


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

I'd like to jump in when this happens. Let me know, as long as it's not the weekend of the 4th


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2005)

Hey Grim, do I have any say in this plan?


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

ill actually be up there last week of july, in sarasota.


----------



## jgrimball (Mar 17, 2005)

SvilleKid said:


> Hey Grim, do I have any say in this plan?


I guess you can Mr. :r


----------



## Ninja Vanish (Apr 7, 2005)

It'll have to be after I get back from Switzerland. Then I should have some nice ISOM's to bring along...hopefully. Keeping my fingers crossed on that one.


----------

